# COVID-19 testing



## lafalafa (Aug 23, 2021)

Curious what you're universities policy on Covid-19 testing is? 

Regardless of Vaccination status what is the frequency of testing?


----------



## MamaBear5 (Aug 23, 2021)

Didn't do the poll because my soccer player isn't there yet but my oldest is at UCD. They are required to test every 14 days if they are vaccinated. Vaccines are mandated for attendance.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 23, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> Didn't do the poll because my soccer player isn't there yet but my oldest is at UCD. They are required to test every 14 days if they are vaccinated. Vaccines are mandated for attendance.


Yeah both our young adults have to be vaccinated which they already are to attend in person classes but no weekly testing unless you're in Athletics or living on campus.

On top of the weekly testing for athletes there are additional before the game(s) testing required. For example of you have a Tuesday or Wednesday game you have to test Monday.  The weekly testing happens on Wed/Thursday but that's not sufficient for the games after Monday.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 24, 2021)

No testing but mandatory to be vaccinated.


----------

